# G60 upgrades????



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

OK, since I went through a set of pads in a year, I am looking to upgrade my brakes on my 97 golf. I was thinking of doing the G60 fronts. Who here knows if the kit from pottermans bolts right up? Also what is completely needed to do this by buying the individual parts. Thanks for the help,


----------



## iman16vw (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (1997 Golf GL)*

It will bolt right up, the kit comes with everything need. ie rotors/calipers/pads.








Carlos


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (iman16vw)*

Carlos? That You?
-Joel


----------



## iman16vw (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (corrado_dude)*

Who me...You are welcome








Yes it's me Carlos.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was thinking of doing the G60 fronts. Who here knows if the kit from pottermans bolts right up?[HR][/HR]​It does...


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (DomozitoLK)*

This fits to.. hehe.. dual piston audi brakes.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (DomozitoLK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was thinking of doing the G60 fronts. Who here knows if the kit from pottermans bolts right up?
It does...







[HR][/HR]​Very nice looking.
What was included in this set? I know calipers, carriers, rotors, and pads. But were there any bolts that were needed? How easy was it to install? How long have you had this setup, how much life is left on the pads? Any down points that you see? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (1997 Golf GL)*

Whatever came with Potter's kit is what I used. Rotors, calipers and pads. I took it to a brake shop and they did the install while I was at work. I am sure they used my factory bolts that were on the car.
I've rolled with that brake kit for about 1.5 - 2 years now. No problems or issues. I love them! I'm not hard on my brakes though but when I do stomp on them...they stop! I am itching to get bigger calipers (more pistons) like the Audi or Wilwood.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (DomozitoLK)*

Can someone tell me exacly what comes in the potterman's kit? From what I know it has the brembro rotors, calipers, pads. Can someone tell me what brand pads, and if you need any new bolts or carriers? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (1997 Golf GL)*

what model are the audi calipers from??


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (16vRocket)*

audi 5000 GS turbo.


----------



## bigboy (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (tnesh)*

will 87 5000s calipers(singal piston) work?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (bigboy)*

Those are the same calipers on 20v coupes, but the 20v sedans only have the single piston calipers.


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (DomozitoLK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​can you cram these under stock 14inch wheels... i really like my stock wheels but want this setup


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (iWantaTurbo)*

with the corrodo brakes you need at least a 15 inch wheel to fit..


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (tnesh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]with the corrodo brakes you need at least a 15 inch wheel to fit.. [HR][/HR]​thats what i have heard from a reliable source, just hoping that he was wrong, thanks anyways


----------



## DarkSideDub (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (bigboy)*

for the two piston audi calipers you need to find the 5000 turbo quattro


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (tnesh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]with the corrodo brakes you need at least a 15 inch wheel to fit.. [HR][/HR]​It's true...look at the Corrado wheels I ran temporarily after I destroyed my Momo wheels. The 15" G60 wheels barely clear the brake kit.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (1997 Golf GL)*

the 91-92 GLi BBS 15" should be fine though? yes? 
Kevin


----------



## undertwosted (May 5, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (kevwithoutacorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the 91-92 GLi BBS 15" should be fine though? yes? 
Kevin[HR][/HR]​I had the 91 gli bbs on my A2 with the corrado setup and it rubbed the caliper for the first ride down the street then it was fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (undertwosted)*

I used them for a couple of year (double piston TQ). Not worth the effort. Much heavier, kept heat. I would go for the true fixed multipiston designs. I never have run the wilwoods and have heard mixed thing about them.
Personally, save the money and run some pagid blues and some better brake lines, w. Motul fluid.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (undertwosted)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it rubbed the caliper for the first ride down the street then it was fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Ouch!
Now you have a nice weak spot all the way around the rim where the cast steel calipers removed material from the back of the forged aluminum alloy wheels. 
No they don't just bolt up. You can file the outer edge of the front calipers until the wheels clear (Not recommended) or you can just drive them until a nice little gap is machined into the backs of your wheels (Also not recommended)


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (lnoriel)*

so...
15" G60 wheel cleared,
15" GLi wheels did not?
This is what I'm hearing?
Are the wheel differences in thickness or width?


----------



## Schu16V (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (kevwithoutacorrado)*

That is correct, but the 15" GTI 2-piece BBS will fit no problem. Food for thought.


----------



## undertwosted (May 5, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (kevwithoutacorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so...
15" G60 wheel cleared,
15" GLi wheels did not?[HR][/HR]​correct I've ran both setups


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (undertwosted)*

Are we all talking about the Corrado G60 single pistons, or the Audi dual piston G60 "girling" calipers? (92 S4, my cousin has them on his mk2 GTI)
I can get a set of Corrado single piston(mentioned above) rotors / calipers / carriers for 100$ good deal?
Kevin 



[Modified by kevwithoutacorrado, 2:41 PM 4-9-2002]


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (kevwithoutacorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR] can get a set of Audi dual piston(mentioned above) rotors / calipers / carriers for 100$ good deal?[HR][/HR]​ *Kevin*, where are you getting the Audi parts from? Can you get more sets of dual-pot calipers? Please post or email me your source. I'd like to get some for $100 or less.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 upgrades???? (DomozitoLK)*

sorry, made an edit!


----------

